# WALBORN RESERVOIR



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I am in stark county, Canton. just picked up a kayak and was thinking of a few places to start come spring close to home. has any one fished Walborn reservoir.?


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I live in the same area, and was wondering the same thing. A gal I dated a year ago, told me it sucked. She said it was over fished, and there's nothing but small stuff. I'm looking for other close places other than nimi. 

Oh yeah, she was wrong about a lot of stuff, so she could be wrong about walborn


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Long Lake, West branch and nimi I did well on all three of those lakes for bass this past spring


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Rocknut said:


> Long Lake, West branch and nimi I did well on all three of those lakes for bass this past spring


Thank you


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I don't particularly bass fish, but while bluegill/crappie fishing I've pulled a few decent bass from Walbourne. I also have hunted the lake many times during early fall for waterfowl, and fishing jumping constantly. The lake is just not very deep (at least where I've been).


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

derekdiruz said:


> I don't particularly bass fish, but while bluegill/crappie fishing I've pulled a few decent bass from Walbourne. I also have hunted the lake many times during early fall for waterfowl, and fishing jumping constantly. The lake is just not very deep (at least where I've been).


How the crappie fishing? Any size to them? Being my first year of yak fishing, I probably shouldn't target a big muskie right away.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Many of them are around average size. Slightly bigger I guess you could say. Keeper size at the least, though I haven't pulled many large slabs.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I live close to Walborn. Fished it last spring for crappie. They were on the small side and we caught a ton of them. Over 100 in one day. But I would say we kept 20. On other lakes we would have thrown them back. Your not going to get a wall hanger but will catch some. A good fish is in the 8-9 inch range.

I would say that there are better crappie in mogadore.

There seem to be a lot of carp and catfish in there. It's deep by the dam. I don't remember exactly how deep but it was over 20.

Lakes I would fish in a kayak......nimisilla, wing foot, mogadore, deer creek, the no wake areas of Berlin, long lake, portage lakes early spring late fall. If I was a beginner I would stick to that for now. Berlin may even be pushing it on certain days.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys! 

Is Atwood any good? I remember fishing there when I was younger, and my father would get pissed off with all the jet skis and sailboats. Is it still the same?


----------

